# help



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone know where to launch a yak in Chocolate Bayou .and how to get to 
Chocolate Bayou .


----------



## SARDOG (Jul 9, 2006)

*Fm 2004*

1/2 way between Hichcock and Lake Jackson on the West side of the bridge.


----------



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

Go to Academy and buy a hook and line map: wade/kayak fishing for Galveston bay and it has launching points for Chocolate Bayou.


----------

